# Housing in NYC (NYU Tisch)



## Hasan (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello guys. This is my first post in this great website. I am an international student and i got accepted to NYU Tisch. I have never been to the U.S and i am very very excited to start my journey in film industry over there. However, i have no idea about the rents and places to live in New York (which i think this is the case for most of international students). So, i was really hoping if you guys can help me out with the housing options (recommending neighborhoods, and giving the rent range of each area). Thank You


----------

